# Muiscal Instrument Shops in Dubai



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi 

I have been looking for Shops in Dubai Where I can buy a *Sitar* also I will be looking for classes to learn to play it.

Also I would appreciate advice on purchasing Violins, Guitars and Banjos in Dubai.

Thanks

mayotom


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Sup dude.

Check out the music shop at Ibn Batutta second level next to the Fitness First. Love that shop, it's small but has a lot of good stuff, don't go to Virgins cause you'll end up paying much more than anywhere else.

-Joey


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Sup dude.
> 
> Check out the music shop at Ibn Batutta second level next to the Fitness First. Love that shop, it's small but has a lot of good stuff, don't go to Virgins cause you'll end up paying much more than anywhere else.
> 
> -Joey


cheers joey, whats it like price wise


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's also a place in madinat near the parking lifts/escalators, I bought junior his first set of drums there.... (His mother wasn't impressed...)


----------

